# Satellite & National HD - Status/Notification: WeatherNation HD (361) added 12/16/13



## Sixto

For those that would like to be notified of any "significant" DirecTV Satellite or DirecTV National HD News, you can subscribe to this Thread.

This thread will remain CLOSED, but the posts below will always contain the most recent "significant" news items.


----------



## Sixto

D12 FCC Filing (3/31/2010): "DIRECTV Enterprises, LLC requests an extension of its Special Temporary Authority to drift the DIRECTV 12 satellite from the 76 degree W.L. orbital location to its licensed orbital location. DIRECTV accepts the same terms and conditions applicable under the STA currently in force."

D12: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=808653

Earth Station E090076: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=808649

Earth Station E070027: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=808651​
Here's the original STA:Request: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=784407

Grant: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=805050​
This may just be an indication that the Drift will begin shortly.

All discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2409058​


----------



## Sixto

Since mid-February, there's been guide data that hints at prep work for D12.

There's now guide data to further suggest that the following HD channels may eventually make their way to 24x7 on DirecTV.AMC HD (#2)
ESPNU HD (#4)
HBO2 East HD & HBO2 West HD (#5)
MSNBC HD (#7)
WGN HD (#9)
IFC HD (#10)

GolTV HD (#52)
TMC Xtra HD East (#56)
FSN Cincinnati HD (#67)
FSN Ohio HD (#78)
FSN Florida HD (#60)
3D PPV HD (#84)

(D12 Poll Ranking in parenthesis)​
While it's not a guarantee that these channels will appear, it does seem likely, just based on their names appearing in the guide data.

With the recent return of Versus, and the list above, it would satisfy 7 of the top-10 HD channels from the recent D12 Poll: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172832​All discussion in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174546


----------



## cdhinch

There has been another STA filed today for an extension of 30 days for testing.

DirecTV 12 - SAT-STA-20100415-00077
Earth Station - SES-STA-INTR2010-01188
Earth Station - SES-STA-INTR2010-01189


----------



## Sixto

With all the news, didn't update the thread!

DIRECTV Extends Its HD lead With Over 160 HD Channels

MSNBC HD, ESPNU HD, Travel Channel HD, Hallmark Channel HD, Lifetime HD and Univision HD Are Among the New HD Channels to Begin launching in May

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P6770018​
All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175952​


----------



## Sixto

With today's approvals, now have all the approvals for completion of testing and the Drift:At 76°, there's D12 testing and earth station communication, total of 3 STA's.D12 was approved 2/13/2010 to 3/15/2010.
Then extended 3/19/2010 to 4/19/2010.
Then extended 4/18/2010 to 5/18/2010. Approved today.

Earth Station (2) Communication was approved 2/12/2010 to 3/12/2010.
Then extended 3/19/2010 to 4/19/2010.
Then extended 4/22/2010 to 5/22/2010. Approved yesterday.​For the Drift, there's D12 and earth station communication, total of 3 STA's.
D12 was approved 3/8/2010 to 4/6/2010.
Then extended 4/26/2010 to 5/26/2010. Approved today.

Earth Station (2) Communication was approved 3/8/2010 to 4/6/2010.
Then extended 4/7/2010 to 5/7/2010.
May also still need another request for Drift past 5/7/2010 if necessary.​
The only other possible requirement is an approval past 5/7 for earth station communication during the Drift.


----------



## Sixto

Two new national HD added today (4/28).

Univision East HD (402) and Telefutura West HD (408).

Univision HD is on D11 Transponder 14, replaced Cinema HD 130.

Not yet sure which satellite Telefutura West HD is on. It's not on D10/D11.

All discussion/comment should be in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Sixto

The D12 Drift to 103° has begun!

D12 is at 87.8°.

Discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2444313#post2444313



Code:


Name			DirecTV-12
NORAD #			36131
Epoch (UTC)		05-04-2010 04:32:39
Orbit # at Epoch	134
Inclination		0.085
RA of A. Node		60.602
Eccentricity		0.0013857
Argument of Perigee	253.640
Revs per day		0.99591243
Period			24h 05m 54s (1445.90 min)
Semi-major axis		42 357 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 920 x 36 037 km
Element number / age	171 / 0 day(s)

Lon			87.7679° W
Lat			0.0352° N
Alt (km)		35 999.660

[B][U] # [/u] [u] Date[/u] [u]GMT  [/u] [u]Perigee[/u]  [u]Apogee[/u] [u]  Gap [/u] [u]Chg-Hrs[/u] [u]  Day  [/u] [u]  Long  [/u] [u]  Lat  [/u] [u]Inclin[/u][/B]
171 05-04 04:32 35,920 x 36,037    117+114.46H 126.17D  87.77°W  0.04°N  0.09°
170 04-29 10:05 35,777 x 35,796     19 +24.24H 121.40D  76.03°W  0.06°S  0.09°
169 04-28 09:50 35,776 x 35,797     21 + 7.49H 120.39D  76.03°W  0.05°S  0.09°
168 04-28 02:20 35,779 x 35,795     16 +19.15H 120.08D  76.01°W  0.05°N  0.08°
167 04-27 07:12 35,778 x 35,795     17 + 1.98H 119.28D  75.99°W  0.01°S  0.08°

[URL="http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164555"]Post#1[/URL] has the complete history. The last 5 updates are above.


----------



## Sixto

And now we have the answer ... 

*Big news *(5/7/2010):"DirecTV 10 is currently operating at the 102.815° orbital location. As DirecTV has previously informed the Commission, that satellite suffered a post launch anomaly that has limited the capacity available in certain local markets. DirecTV believes that it can ameliorate this condition, but will need to discontinue commercial service from the satellite and relocate it slightly so that it is not within the cluster of it's other operational satellites. Accordingly, DirecTV intends to move DirecTV 10 to the 102.6° position to conduct the restorative procedure. During this migration, DirecTV 10 will continue to provide service to subscribers. However, over the course of this migration, DirecTV intends to transfer all traffic from DirecTV 10 to DirecTV 12, DirecTV's newest satellite which has just completed in-orbit testing and is expected to arrive at the nominal 103° location on or about May 11, 2010. At the conclusion of the STA period, the satellite will be in a position for the corrective procedure to be attempted."

http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=815158​
GREAT news in the long term.

All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176796


----------



## Sixto

It's looks like D12 is Home Sweet Home!

The data does have one of those funky time stamps, so we might see an update, but it looks like D12 has reached it's final destination.

All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2451022

WooHoo!


----------



## Sixto

We have signal from D12!

All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2452524


----------



## Sixto

D12 is officially in operation, per this filing with the FCC:http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=816778​
The first HD channels are expected from D12 next Wednesday (5/19) 6am ET.

All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2453404


----------



## Sixto

*Boeing Completes On-orbit Handover of DirecTV-12 Satellite:*http://boeing.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=1208​
Discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459254#post2459254

------------------------------------

*DIRECTV to Offer Local Channels in 172 Markets Including 16 New Markets in HD

More Than 97 Percent of U.S. TV Homes Will Have Access to Local Channels from DIRECTV; Roll Out of New Local Markets to Begin in June:*http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=470358​
Discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177320


----------



## Sixto

D12 is "live"!

All discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177432​


----------



## Sixto

D10 FCC Filing (5/25/2010):This is the D10 Special Temporary Authority (STA) for testing after the D10 corrective action is complete.

"DIRECTV Enterprises, LLC requests Special Temporary Authority for 30 days to repeat an abbreviated set of in-orbit tests on the DIRECTV 10 satellite at the 102.6 WL location"

Application: http://licensing.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number

Details: http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=819358​
All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2472963


----------



## Sixto

Another FCC Filing to clarify that the new D10 STA from yesterday, hopefully effective 6/2/2010 for 30 days, will include the movement of D10 back to it's original location.

FCC Filing (5/26/2010):http://licensing.fcc.gov/myibfs/download.do?attachment_key=819504​
All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2474904


----------



## Sixto

The D10 amelioration process is now complete, and D10 is back online.

All national HD from D10, that was temporarily on D12, is now back on D10.

Details here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2501307

Discussion (for only a short remaining time) here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2501309


----------



## Sixto

14 new HD today:

Lifetime HD - 252 LIFEHD D12 14 1010
Hallmark HD - 312 HALLHD D12 12 1020
HBO2 East HD - 502 HB2eHD D12 13 1040
HBO Zone HD - 509 HBOZHD D12 16 1040
Starz in Black HD - 530 SBLKHD D12 19 1030
Starz Cinema HD - 531 SCINHD D12 14 1030
Encore East HD - 535 ENCeHD D12 19 1040
Showtime Beyond HD - 550 SHBYHD D12 19 1010
Showtime Next HD - 551 SHNXHD D12 17 1040
Showtime Women HD - 552 ShWmHD D12 18 1030
The Movie Channel XTra HD - 556 TMCXHD D12 18 1040
FSN Florida HD - 654 FSFLHD D12 17 1010
CSN Bay Area HD - 696 CSNBHD D12 18 1050
CSN California HD - 698 CSCAHD D12 19 1050
2 new SD:

Free Speech TV - 348 FSTV FT D12 17 1030
Golden Eagle Broadcasting - 363 GEB FT D12 14 1050
All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175952​


----------



## Sixto

D10 has now returned to it's originally assigned location.

All should now be back to normal.

D10, D11, and D12 are now fully "live" with no outstanding activities scheduled ... other then launching new stuff! 

All discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2511904#post2511904​


----------



## Sixto

7 Cinema HD added today (6/28/2010): http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2515257​
130-134 and 159-160.

128-129 (2) switched to 1080p.
New 130-134 (5) are also 1080p.

Still expect 1 more at 135 (D12 9407 TEST).

All discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2515266​


----------



## Sixto

Cinema 3D (104) and n3d (103) added today (7/1/2010).


----------



## Sixto

New thread for satellite discussion:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2528178​
Added the recent earth station FCC info (for Ka) ...


----------



## Sixto

Added the latest update from Satelliteracer to post#1: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2527882​


----------



## Sixto

4 Cinema HD today:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2548072​
2 new (135/161).

2 back on-line (136/137 were being used for MLB EI Mix HD).

Also, 125-138 now all 1080p.

HD anticipation discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179969​


----------



## Sixto

GolTV HD added today & Fox Soccer Channel HD now in TEST:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2550184#post2550184​
HD anticipation discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179969​


----------



## Sixto

Fox Soccer Channel HD (full-time) and Fox Soccer Channel Plus HD (part-time) added:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2556229​Fox Soccer HD Discussion:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=181720​


----------



## Sixto

Cinema HD 139 moved to D12:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2567079​
Frees up space on D11 to potentially avoid taking down Cinema HD for a part-time HD Channel (for US Open Mix?).

Also Cinema HD 139 is now 1080p.


----------



## Sixto

Mega TV HD (405) added today. Spanish channel in HD. On D7S (119°).


----------



## Sixto

4 "new" Cinema HD (162-165) added:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2602619​


----------



## Sixto

Sony HD added:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2612121​


----------



## Sixto

Added 3net (in 3D) to "soon":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2703285​
Updated "Future" in post#1.

Also recently added more HBO OnDemand status to about "3 weeks" from 1/31/2011.


----------



## Sixto

3net added:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2710383​


----------



## Sixto

The latest status has been updated in post#1.

Expecting at least 1 HD by 3/31/2011.


----------



## Sixto

Updated post#1 with expected HBO Signature HD and HBO Family HD on 3/30/2011, along with new comment about future.


----------



## Sixto

As expected, HBO Signature HD and HBO Family HD added today: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2745345#post2745345​


----------



## Sixto

Updated post#1 to state 33 or 13 for the D12 available/open bandwidth per the "push" discovery described here.


----------



## Sixto

Shorts HD added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2771258#post2771258​


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> Shorts HD added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2771258#post2771258​


Shorts HD "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2772686#post2772686​


----------



## Sixto

5 new HD today. HBO Comedy HD, HBO Latino HD, MoreMax HD, ActionMax HD, ThrillerMax HD:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2787109#post2787109​


----------



## Sixto

Rumor has it, from a DirecTV ad, we may see the following on 7/27/2011:

HBO2HD West - Ch. 505
5Starmax HD East - Ch. 520
WMax HD East - Ch. 521
@Max HD East - Ch. 523
Quoted post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2806073#post2806073


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> Rumor has it, from a DirecTV ad, we may see the following on 7/27/2011:
> 
> HBO2HD West - Ch. 505
> 5Starmax HD East - Ch. 520
> WMax HD East - Ch. 521
> @Max HD East - Ch. 523
> Quoted post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2806073#post2806073
> 
> Flyer: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2806125#post2806125


3 Cinemax HD, 1 HBO HD confirmed for 7/27/2011 (details above):http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2810791#post2810791​


----------



## Sixto

5 new full-time HD/3D expected. ESPN3D, HB2wHD, 5MAXHD, WMAXHD, @MAXHD:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2820427#post2820427​


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> 5 new full-time HD/3D expected. ESPN3D, HB2wHD, 5MAXHD, WMAXHD, @MAXHD:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2820427#post2820427​


All 5 (above) went "live" today:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2824783#post2824783​


----------



## Sixto

AMC HD added in TEST: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2846912#post2846912​


----------



## Sixto

AMC HD went "live" this morning:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2852900#post2852900​


----------



## Sixto

Expecting TruTV HD on 3/7/2012, per the DirecTV Facebook page.

Discussion here:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2972868#post2972868​


----------



## Sixto

truTV HD went "live" this morning (3/7/2012): http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2975669#post2975669​


----------



## Sixto

E! HD added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2997730#post2997730​


----------



## Sixto

E! HD "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3002495#post3002495​


----------



## Sixto

TCM HD (256) added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3046262#post3046262​


----------



## Sixto

TCM HD (256) "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3059047#post3059047​


----------



## Sixto

BBCA HD (264), Nat Geo Wild HD (283), Disney Junior HD (289), Ion East HD (305), and BeIn Sports HD (620) added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3072397#post3072397​


----------



## Sixto

BBCA HD (264), Nat Geo Wild HD (283), Disney Junior HD (289) "live": http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3076816#post3076816​


----------



## Sixto

DIYHD (230) added in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3094541#post3094541​


----------



## Sixto

DIYHD (230) and IONEHD (305) "live": http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3098600#post3098600​


----------



## Sixto

Time Warner Cable SportsNet.

TWCDHD (458) and TWCSNHD (691) "live": http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3131632#post3131632​


----------



## Sixto

Go guess the new 8 HD channels in TEST.

Great news:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3159971#post3159971​


----------



## Sixto

The following are now in TEST:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3160065#post3160065​
204 - Headline News HD
232 - Cooking Channel HD
253 - Lifetime Movie Network HD
271 - H2 HD
285 - Investigation Discovery HD
304 - TV Land HD
541 - Encore Action HD
559 - Independant Film Channel HD
Please note that TEST channels are not available yet, and are only viewable by DirecTV for testing with equipment that is specially authorized.


----------



## Sixto

LMNHD (253), IDHD (285), TVLDHD (304) "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3168084#post3168084​


----------



## Sixto

Headline News HD (204), Cooking Channel HD (232), H2 HD (271), Encore Action HD (541), and Independent Film Channel (IFC) HD (559) "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3172448#post3172448​


----------



## Sixto

Univision Deportes Network HD (455) "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3195671#post3195671​


----------



## Sixto

The following are now in TEST:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3200227#post3200227​
OWN HD (279)
Bloomberg Television HD (353)
Fox Sports San Diego HD (694)
Please note that TEST channels are not available yet, and are only viewable by DirecTV for testing with equipment that is specially authorized.


----------



## Sixto

OWN HD (279) and Fox Sports San Diego HD (694) "live":http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3203287#post3203287​


----------



## Sixto

Bloomberg TV HD "live":
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/page-78#entry3121657


----------



## Sixto

Sports Mix HD (205 & 600) "live":
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/page-78#entry3140310


----------



## Sixto

The following are now in TEST:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/page-78#entry3155597

QVC HD (70/275/317)
Galavision HD (404)
Playboy TV HD (9400)
Please note that TEST channels are not available yet, and are only viewable by DirecTV for testing with equipment that is specially authorized.


----------



## Sixto

QVC HD, Galavision HD, Playboy TV HD "live": 
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/page-79#entry3169878


----------



## Sixto

WeatherNation HD (361) now "live": http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/page-79#entry3209504


----------

